# Few things stranger than a night spanger



## Venatus (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey all. I am very steady about how I post and what I post. I also try to stay updated on the ups and downs of your adventures.
So maybe it's time I share quite little of my own. 

Spanging, oh my, it's a true test of how blessed one is, a humbling experience that even the most prideful can't lord over another. Spanging, yes that's what I have ahead of me for the next three days.

Don't get me wrong, I've been doing it for awhile, but as I have varying degrees of success I want to test new ways to do it. 

Now before you come at me with the::banghead:: or the::shifty:: I'd like to inform you that I made this post for advice.

If Im going to spange on a median at night, what kind of sign should I have? My default just hungry sign is great for the day, but I don't think it's what I'd want for the night. I don't mind getting food and money, but I'd rather get picked up by some sugar momma

So if you have any ideas for something I could write on a sign to get what Im looking for, I'd welcome the advice. If you need anymore details or want to bitch and moan that's okay too. 

A man can learn more from an insult than a compliment.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 21, 2016)

slick your hair back, and go to a reputable thrift store, clothing voucher in hand. Buy linen, suede, or gabardine. Now, shave, shine your shoes (soles should be no more than 1/4'' thick) and do as i did on the streets of palm beach:

Scribble this epigram on your cardboard:

''_Remember Man as you go by
As you are now so once was I
As I am now so shall you be,
Prepare yourself to follow me."
-from an old Irish churchyard_


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Nov 21, 2016)

Im curious to know why the hell would you wanna spange at night? 

How about getting some sleep so you dont look like a zombie the next day?


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 21, 2016)

Women won't bother with you when it is dark.

If you get on the median at night you'll probably get the cops called on you.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 22, 2016)

I ve only spanged at night downtown. But its hard to compete with the buskers.. Its a good time to get food though leftovers at least. Frat boys would throw shit at me and hassle me sumtimes. Saturday early afternoon that's where the money is. At least in Lawrence.


----------



## creature (Nov 22, 2016)

holy shit, man..

remember when we got pulled over in that fucking *mall*, while just *driving*??

the bastards were at a doughnut shop..

i mean.. to do something different, sure.. to try & make it a method?

you had better be able to bend space-time, which in fact, a shitload of us here actually, actually *do*...


----------



## Venatus (Dec 12, 2016)

Despite the controversy I feel in this thread, I must say thanks anyway.
I have applied a degree of reform to how I fly and what I fly. 
It has given me fortune in this dry time of year.


----------

